# Smoking poodle!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My _smoking _poodle!:laugh:








Of course he'd never actually light up, he's too much of an :angel2:


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

So cute. Is your handsome man smoking a bully stick?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CtPoodle said:


> So cute. Is your handsome man smoking a bully stick?


_Yes,_ but he doesn't inhale!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

he's adorable!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

"what? Is it lit? nah, trying to quit!"


----------



## 2toypoodles (Feb 11, 2013)

It does make him look pretty cool though. I thought I was the only one who had a dog with this problem. Maybe we should start a group to help them kick this habit. Caffe's brand of choice is the poop bag roll.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Just so long as he doesn't set those fabulous ears alight! Chagall is always smokin' hot.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my, looks like we've got quite a pack of bully smokers!!:smile: You can hide the matches, but you can't hide the smiles a poodle brings.

*2toypoodles*: All Caffe needs is a little smoking jacket, how suave and debonair he is!:cowboy:

*LEUllman*: Beau looks like the dealer at a poker game.:hat:Oh that face of his, too, too sweet to fog up with smoke!

*Siskojan*: I live in fear of harm coming to Chagall's ear hair! He once got his ear tangled in a sticker vine and before I could get him, he freed himself leaving several inches of hair behind. I could have cried! :Cry:Maybe he needs to wear his snood when he tokes on a bully?

*liljaker*: Sometimes I wish Chagall would kick the habit, like when he tries to bring a stinky bully stick to bed!:tongue:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, now that is just way too cute! I opened this up at work and couldn't stop laughing! Wait until I show the girls - Chagall the hunk is smokin.... hot! Ha ha :laugh:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! Such a distinqished look! My little heart is abeatin' with desire to lick your handsome face!

With
WET PUPPY PRINCESS KISSES,
:love2: 
MOLLY


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

Love all the pics! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish it wasnt such a pain for me to post pics from my ipad. I have a smoking poodle pic of my puppy thats adorable.


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok I think I figured out how to attach the pic from my laptop. I am not great at taking pics but I think this one is really cute. We all thought she looked like she was smoking a cigar! lol


hmmm not sure why its sideways .. bummer


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

She's got quite a treasure trove of goodies there! LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cin3dee said:


> I am not great at taking pics but I think this one is really cute. We all thought she looked like she was smoking a cigar!


Daisy May is_ adorable!_ But, um, she looks a bit young to be smoking. Maybe she needs closer supervision? :laugh:


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah then she poured herself a bourbon on the rocks! Hahaha


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

so cute! that's one pretty doggie!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

So adorable!


----------

